
Computation at the Edge of Chaos (1990) [pdf] - justin_
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/cb4c/df7812fc8ad56d13317eaabc99b76659e95f.pdf
======
eternalban
Interesting cite [OP's #5] from the paper (while searching for Wolfram :-)

E. F. Codd was doing CAs in late 60s. What an impressive mind:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codd%27s_cellular_automaton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codd%27s_cellular_automaton)

------
criddell
Are there practical applications for cellular automata?

~~~
sten
Only thing I could think of.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_30#Applications](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_30#Applications)

